# Power fist or Power weapons on Bezerkers



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

so pretty simple question . Are Power Fists or Power weapons mor effective on Khorne bezerker Skull Champs? I have heard both ways and i just want a clear answer from a bunch of people all in one place I run into this topic a lot in other threads 
mostly it boils down to this 
-the sheer power of the fist-
and 
-the ability to take advantage of the furious charge initiative bonus- 
so which is better?

Sen


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

well, with the fists you have the ability to knock tanks down. Thats the mayor shiny glittery + on fists. Basically, if you think your gonna send your bezerker down the enemy who has tanks, or even more important, walkers, take the fist.

If you want to risk the chance that your unit never comes in touch with a walker, take the power weapon.


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

Against the standart marine, it makes no difference if you go powerweapon or powerfist wound wise, but you will strike before them with the pw and after them with the fist.

But as Darkblade said, the fist makes it possible for you destroy walkers and easier wounding for MC. At the same time, It actually makes it possible to take down a LR or a monolith. With FC the fist is going to have a terrible high str of 9, make it possible to penetrate even the thickest armour

I would go for the fist, and let the ordinary attacks take down marines and stuff like that


----------



## Jono (Feb 2, 2010)

Berserkers have enough attacks at S5, I5 that taking the PW won't really be needed. They will generally be killy enough on the charge that taking a PF is more for safety than killyness. Getting your zerkers charged by a dred will be the end of them without the PF. Sure they have krak, but 1 krak each hitting on 6 glancing on 6 is not a good way to take down a dred. 

All my Zerker squads have fists, and I would never take a PW on them. I would take a fist, or leave the champ bare.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fists are also awesome at squishing T4 characters...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Fist, its more versatile, and berzerkers champs have 4 powerfist attacks on the charge. Still power swords make more sense on berzerkers then on any other CSM champs since they are str5 with 5 attacks on the charge.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

The only occasion I take a PW Champ with my Berzerker is when I field Kharn with them. The reason is that you have to kill the guy with the PF in the enemy unit, before he can strike Kharn and instakill him. Therefore the 5 more PW Attacks at I5 are crucial for Kharn's survival. And Kharn is pretty good against walkers and tanks anyway. The only problem are MCs.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would use the pw. Although being an eldar player I do value speed above power. The zerkers should not have been charged by a dread becuase your heavy support should have eliminated it as they charged in. Your fault only if they do get charged by said dread.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Jono said:


> Berserkers have enough attacks at S5, I5 that taking the PW won't really be needed. They will generally be killy enough on the charge that taking a PF is more for safety than killyness. Getting your zerkers charged by a dred will be the end of them without the PF. Sure they have krak, but 1 krak each hitting on 6 glancing on 6 is not a good way to take down a dred.
> 
> All my Zerker squads have fists, and I would never take a PW on them. I would take a fist, or leave the champ bare.


sorry, but walkers havea weapon skill, meaning that you will hit normally, not on 6's like normal vehicles. i would go for a fist because berzerkers get an insane amount of attacks. where an SM champ would get 3 attacks on the charge, a skull champ gets 4, hitting on 3's against most normal infantry. the fist is highly beneficial for pulping ICs and big stuff, like monstrous creatures.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Correct me, but grenade attacks on all walkers are 6 always, unless immobiled as far as i know.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You are not wrong. Grenades vs Walkers are always 6's. 

Powerfist is better than a Power Weapon in pretty much every scenario, and it means you don't get ground to death by Dreadnoughts. 

Aramoro


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Go with the fist. The high Weapon Skill and Attacks of the Skull Champ makes it a no-brainer - you won't find a more effective power fist user in the Codex.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a side note: I personally never take a power fist on anything unless it has base 3 attacks including terminators, but that's just me.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

I used to run power weapons but in an all comer's list fists are your best option for all of the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm gonna agree on the power fist being the best loadout except when paired with Kharn in the unit. A Strength 9 hit from a Skull champion can pentrate a Raider or pulp most IC. Plus it's super useful vs high toughness baddies like Wraithlords and MCs. The squad already has an insane amount of attacks to begin with so the loss of a few won't matter.


----------

